# Fishing at Fort Pickens, WOW!!!!!!!



## ablesbradley

We have been fishing many times at pickens, caught alot of fish but nothing like this. I decided to listen to a friend of mine, Redfish Dewane at HHTackle. He gave me a few tips, When we got to pickes pier My rod wasnt in the water for 20 mins with a chunk of mullet, on my 209 Rino when BAM, she start singing. I figured a big red maybe, but it faught alot harder and was heavier than usal. Could it really be my first shark, this fast. Well it wasnt the biggest in the water, but it was a 3 foot Shark, not sure what kind though, I Think it was a bull or makeo. Mean while my little brother is pulling in spanish mac non stop!!! I re cast the 209, and get in on the action with the spanish mac, after about 7 or 8 Keepers, its singing again, another 3 footer shark, back to the spanish then back to the 209 nope not a shark just a catfish. More spanish, then about 9 or so maybe later another Shark. All in all we took home 5 shark, and 32 spanish mac all between 13 to 14 inches, and the shark were 3 feet give or take. Going to cook them today, thanks to every one who has given me advice on fishing. Iwill post pics later

Ables Free Removal & Recycling
850-313-7644


----------



## Snagged Line

Nice Report, sounds like a great trip. Dwayne will bend over backwards to help someone out....................Glad his good advice worked for you......................


----------



## Snatch it

Dang it Man Great report!!!!! pictures pictures pictures!!!!


----------



## tat

I am glad you guys had so much fun and success, but you really should check the regs before you harvest any fish.

The limit on Spanish is 15 / day / person.

The limit on sharks is 1 Per person with a 54" (4.5') fork minimum, except for Blacktip and Atlantic Sharpnose. Plus there is a long list of sharks that are completely protected.

The Atlantic Sharpnose and Blacktip shark are very common, so you were probably alright there - but you need to be sure if you want to avoid some hefty fines!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Was it a bull or mako?


----------



## Flathead

Nice mess of fish


----------



## lwlariviere

*Fishing Bob Sikes.*

I took my 11. year old grandson. and his 11. year old friend to Bob Skies Fishing pier Nov. 25, 2017. We caught our limit of snapper 12 " and they had a blast.. 3 of us caught 9 total fish.


----------



## CurDog

ablesbradley said:


> We have been fishing many times at pickens, caught alot of fish but nothing like this. I decided to listen to a friend of mine, Redfish Dewane at HHTackle. He gave me a few tips, When we got to pickes pier My rod wasnt in the water for 20 mins with a chunk of mullet, on my 209 Rino when BAM, she start singing. I figured a big red maybe, but it faught alot harder and was heavier than usal. Could it really be my first shark, this fast. Well it wasnt the biggest in the water, but it was a 3 foot Shark, not sure what kind though, I Think it was a bull or makeo. Mean while my little brother is pulling in spanish mac non stop!!! I re cast the 209, and get in on the action with the spanish mac, after about 7 or 8 Keepers, its singing again, another 3 footer shark, back to the spanish then back to the 209 nope not a shark just a catfish. More spanish, then about 9 or so maybe later another Shark. All in all we took home 5 shark, and 32 spanish mac all between 13 to 14 inches, and the shark were 3 feet give or take. Going to cook them today, thanks to every one who has given me advice on fishing. Iwill post pics later
> 
> Ables Free Removal & Recycling
> 850-313-7644


You never posted the pics. ?? 7 years and waiting


----------



## Jason

CurDog said:


> You never posted the pics. ?? 7 years and waiting


Hahahaha.....


----------

